# plants look done, but no amber trichomes



## guy incognito (Jul 20, 2010)

My plants look like they are thinning out and dieing. All the big leaves are gone, basically just buds on stalks at this point, and its yellowing. I am expecting them to do that near the end of their life cycle. I started flowering on 6-3-10 so im coming up on 7 weeks now. About half of the pistols are red/brown now, and half are still white. It's starting to look like real bud now. 

I just got my 60-100x pocket microscope in the mail yesterday and checked out the trichomes on the plants. It's 100% clear trichomes, not a single amber one yet. 

When do they turn amber? Is it going to happen rapidly? Or should they already be changing at this point?

I'm at work right now so I have no pictures, but will try to post some later tonight.


----------



## Dirtfree (Jul 20, 2010)

At least another week or two. 

It does change colars pretty quick.


----------



## guy incognito (Jul 20, 2010)

I'm waiting for the buds to fatten up too. They should swell up right before they are done too right? Mine have not swelled yet


----------



## Dirtfree (Jul 20, 2010)

Ya the last couple weeks they put on the most weight.

If I was you, Id start the flush now. If you havent already. 

If you still have alot of white hairs its not near done yet. You will start to see the trichs turn milky then amber. I like to take mine a lil early to have more of a head high but thats just me.


----------



## turdnugget420 (Jul 26, 2010)

Keep in mind that trichs aren't everything...also look at your lady's hairs. If they are changing color and receding back into the bud, you are making progress. Some types will start to die off even when the trichs are still clear/cloudy. They will still further change during the curing process.


----------



## hazorazo (Jul 26, 2010)

Like everyone else said, you still have another week to 3 weeks, if you are at 7 weeks right now. Be patient. My Ice plants usually start to turn amber about week 8.5 to 9. 

When this batch is done, look at the root structure right after you harvest each plant, see if you may be rootbound. Sometimes that can cause the plants leaves to die prematurely from what I understand. Just lift your plant up by the leftover stalk, and take a look. Good luck!


----------



## darkdestruction420 (Jul 26, 2010)

Did you give them any nitrogen during flowering? sounds to me like a premature fan leaf die off because of nitrogen. def


----------



## Dirtfree (Jul 26, 2010)

Now I will give my plants light vegg nutes untill week 3. 

I slowly tapper off the vegg and increse on bloom.


----------



## Fucklenut (Jul 28, 2010)

If the trics are cloudy that's fine. All the pistils should be browned. The trics should look swollen.


----------



## guy incognito (Jul 28, 2010)

i just have generic plant food that i fed for veg and flowering. its 10-15-10 i believe. i started off at 1/4 strength and gradually increased it. now im feeding the veg at 2X strength and they are loving it. i shoulda fed the plants a lot more. they are in small pots too. my original plan was to clone them, then place the clones into flower after just a couple weeks and keep a perpetual grow of small plants going. this first wave is significantly larger than i originally anticipate so i think the pots are severely under sized. i didnt want to repot them in the middle of flower because i thought it would be too stressful.


----------



## guy incognito (Jul 28, 2010)




----------



## NLXSK1 (Jul 28, 2010)

From the pics you have a ways to go yet... 

Sativas can go 11+ weeks. I know... I am waiting on some :] Almost 10 weeks for me.


----------



## guy incognito (Jul 28, 2010)

FYI there are 3 mature plants, and 2 immature ones in the flower chamber. pics 2, 3, and 4 are of the mature one that is not looking done. the rest are of the other 2 mature ones that look done. in the background of a few you can see the young ones.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Jul 28, 2010)

guy incognito said:


> FYI there are 3 mature plants, and 2 immature ones in the flower chamber. pics 2, 3, and 4 are of the mature one that is not looking done. the rest are of the other 2 mature ones that look done. in the background of a few you can see the young ones.


 
FYI you burned the hell out of the plant in pic one.


----------



## darkdestruction420 (Jul 29, 2010)

They dont *look done* to me. Nowhere close even.


----------



## guy incognito (Jul 29, 2010)

NLXSK1 said:


> FYI you burned the hell out of the plant in pic one.


 are you sure its burned? the leaves are yellowing from the top to the bottom on both those plants. i dont think its getting burned by the light (the drying and yellowing is not just near the light; other plants are not getting burned at the same distance) or too much nutes. I thought it might be a nute deficiency, but the other ones getting the same watering/feeding schedule and not "burning" yet. i thought it was just the natural progression and they started to die off at the end of their life cycle.


----------



## guy incognito (Aug 4, 2010)

well those 2 plants are looking terrible. the buds have not fattened up, and everything is turning yellow. they are in 1 gallon pots, which i think is way too small for their size. i stopped feeding them and started feeding plain water when i started this thread, and after every water they get slightly more yellow. when i "flush" the pot with 1-2 gallons of plain water i notice the yellowing gets much much worse (leading me to believe the flush sucked the last bit of nutes out of the soil further contributing to their deficiency). the pistols are are starting to brown/red (about 50% so far). trichomes still look 100% clear last time i checked. the plant in pic 2 had a large branch break off (maybe 15-20% of the total plant/bud was on this branch) before I took these pics. after it broke off, the plant seemed to get more vegetative growth and look green and healthy (as you can see in the pics). I dried the bud for about a week before testing it out. it was TERRIBLE. full of seeds, and didnt get me high off an entire joint. I am hoping it was because it was many weeks before the real harvest of the plant. Ive already got the next batch starting in the flower chamber. These plants are starting smaller than this first batch (so hopefully will be smaller when fully mature). I'm also getting bigger pots for them. Any other advice or input from anyone?


----------



## theexpress (Aug 4, 2010)

best advice ever...... if it looks done.... give it a week....


----------



## theexpress (Aug 4, 2010)

guy incognito said:


> i just have generic plant food that i fed for veg and flowering. its 10-15-10 i believe. i started off at 1/4 strength and gradually increased it. now im feeding the veg at 2X strength and they are loving it. i shoulda fed the plants a lot more. they are in small pots too. my original plan was to clone them, then place the clones into flower after just a couple weeks and keep a perpetual grow of small plants going. this first wave is significantly larger than i originally anticipate so i think the pots are severely under sized. i didnt want to repot them in the middle of flower because i thought it would be too stressful.


your feeding too much N. and not enough P for that ratio....... thats why you plant is leafy, still kinda green leafed, and the buds look weird.... those calyxes tell the story of a plant that almost ready for harvest.. they are pretty damn swelled up... still wait a week, or even 2... matter fact if i was you i would flush for atleast 10 days and harvest


----------



## guy incognito (Aug 4, 2010)

wait, so is THIS what should swell up in the last couple weeks?







i was under the impression the whole bud will swell up and be more bulky in the last couple weeks. those circled things have been swollen for weeks.


----------



## guy incognito (Aug 4, 2010)

also FYI those pics were taken around 7-23-10 or so, and not posted for several days. so by now those pics are 11-12 days old.


----------



## darkdestruction420 (Aug 4, 2010)

theexpress said:


> your feeding too much N. and not enough P for that ratio....... thats why you plant is leafy, still kinda green leafed, and the buds look weird.... those calyxes tell the story of a plant that almost ready for harvest.. they are pretty damn swelled up... still wait a week, or even 2... matter fact if i was you i would flush for at least 10 days and harvest


Those are seeds, that doesnt mean its ready. 

Original poster, how did they get pollinated? did you have a hermie or did you remove a male too late? How bad are they? I would start next grow asap if you havent done so yet. let these ones finish still but i wouldnt bother focusing much more time or energy into them. The potency and yield is greatly diminished if a plant gets pollinated since it puts nearly all of its energy into making seeds.


----------



## Priest (Aug 4, 2010)

Bummer dude about the seeds but on the bright side at least you have seeds to start another grow


----------



## farmboss (Aug 5, 2010)

guy incognito said:


> wait, so is THIS what should swell up in the last couple weeks?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no, they aren't done, and, likely there are problems.

let me venture here.

Are you using Miracle Grow Soil? Is there any PERLITE in it? If so, what percentage? What types of lights are you using? What type of Nutes are you using? WHat is the NPK ratio???

Are you aware of what MICRO-NUTRIENTS are? If you don't have a fully balanced nutrient mix, this is what your buds will do.

I would guess you are using CFL's (no orange light in pics)

*bottom line, i got some at ~4weeks and they are EASILY twice to three times the size (bud wise)*

*Conclusion: You did something wrong, at 7 weeks, they aren't going to "fatten up" from where they are now. Not trying to be mean, but helpful.*

Next time. Use HPS light. Use a soil that is FULL of perlite, and then ADD more. Use a FULL nutrient line. AND finally, get better genetics from seeds. Those look like some bagseed.


----------



## guy incognito (Aug 5, 2010)

farmboss said:


> no, they aren't done, and, likely there are problems.
> 
> let me venture here.
> 
> ...


This is my 2nd grow. 1st grow was small and in my bedroom at my parents house a couple years ago. Got about 12 grams of weird tasting (but totally killer) sinsemilla from 4 small plants under a 4' fluoro from bagseed. I assumed that not pollinating them had the largest effect on quality since it was stronger than anything i'd ever purchased (which contained the seeds I planted for it). If I got the same quality out of the 2nd grow (but on a larger scale) I would be TOTALLY satisfied.

This grow:

Not miracle grow but some similar type of planting soil. I added miracle grow perlite (about 70% soil, 30% perlite just as i do with my non MJ plants).

6 cfls for the veg chamber, on 18/6.

400 watt hps for flower on 12/12.

My "final" flower chamber ended up with 3 females, 2 of which hermied on me (thats where all the pollination came from). I assumed that 2 of 3 of my bagseed fems herming was a result of the environment and NOT genetics (it was my understanding that true genetic hermies arent that common, so 2 out of 3 led me to believe it was stress induced). So i decided to keep them and pick the balls off and ordered some reverse and penetrator. I had my roommate spray them when the product came in, and I think he fucked it up because they looked extremely unhealthy when I got back.

The nutes im using is some generic type plant food (schultz i think??) in a 10-15-10 ration. Started at 1/4 strength and eventually got to feeding them at 2X strength. Still doing this with the veg and early flower.

One of my original females never hermied (but got pollinated by the others ), so im flowering the clones of the hermies since I have them already (im going to spray them with reverse just in case they try to hermie again) then im going to stop that genetic line and continue with the one that never hermied along with 3 brand new plants. I will reevaluate which genetic line(s) I want to propagate based on the eventual results.

I think its a combination of my roommate fucking them up with the reverse spray (still dont know exactly what he did), the plants getting too stressed (too many moves, too long in veg, not optimal conditions) during the loooong construction of the entire chamber and ducting, getting way too hot in the flower chamber, and being too large for the pots they are in.

My intent was to grow some plants, clone them, and once clones are established after a few weeks move them into the flower chamber, and stagger it every couple weeks so I get a perpetual harvest. These plants are the 1st wave and are much older and larger than what i originally intended to do, so I think the 1 gallon pots are undersized. I was afraid of repotting them in the middle of the flowering phase though, and figured I'd let them finish and correct the problem with the new plants.


----------



## guy incognito (Aug 5, 2010)

I'm balls deep into this, and probably have close to $1,000 invested in soil, hps light, cool tube, fans, ducting, cfls, wires and breakers, wood to build chamber, reverse, timers, carbon scrubber (which I dont even use, I just vent up my chimney), the bucket cloner i built, etc.

So now if its a matter of buying a few new pots, a new bag of soil, and some REAL nutes I think im all set up to start growing kick ass plants. What kind of nutes should I buy? I was thinking I would like to move to a DIY hydro system, but following the advice from nearly everyone on this forum I want to get several good soil grows under my belt so I know a lot more about it before I tackle that. But I would eventually like to start experimenting with hydro and it would be nice to have nutes that are compatible with both if possible.


----------



## darkdestruction420 (Aug 5, 2010)

Bag seeds can be iffy, you dont know that it was from a female that got pollinated from a male, it could be from a hermie that pollinated itself, thus the high hermie ratio.


----------



## gobbly (Aug 5, 2010)

If those are 1gallon pots, then yeah, transplant to something like 5 gallons when you start to flower at the latest. I veg in 1 gallon to 2 feet, and then transplant to 5 gallon for flower. It's worked pretty well, they easily double in size when flowering, and the roots don't get bound.


----------



## theexpress (Aug 5, 2010)

darkdestruction420 said:


> Bag seeds can be iffy, you dont know that it was from a female that got pollinated from a male, it could be from a hermie that pollinated itself, thus the high hermie ratio.


 
yeah i think your right... those are seeds.. i must have been high has hell the other night... i think d.d. is right on that being a hermie... those genetics suck bro.... spend some money on some decent cheap beans


----------



## theexpress (Aug 5, 2010)

Priest said:


> Bummer dude about the seeds but on the bright side at least you have seeds to start another grow


 
i wouldnt grow those again... not only is is schwagg, but also hermie!


----------



## Weedoozie (Aug 6, 2010)

theexpress said:


> i wouldnt grow those again... not only is is schwagg, but also hermie!


Exactly!

Although, you can use the seeds oil to make a yummy dish but it won't get you high


----------



## guy incognito (Aug 6, 2010)

Anything that hermies im going to terminate the genetic line. So ideally after a couple generations all I will have is pure females that don't hermie. I didn't buy seeds right off the bat because I wanted to learn what I was doing a bit. Ruining bagseed plants seems more acceptable than ruining expensive high quality seeds (and I did ruin my entire first batch before this one. poor bastards never made it out of the veg state in my attic when winter hit). I am still planning on getting my patient card, and once I do I should have access to different clones. That's getting a bit ahead of myself though.

Should I cut my losses on these 3 plant with seeds given that those pics I posted are 2 weeks old at this point and they are currently 9 weeks into the 12/12 cycle? And also I have 4 more smaller plants already placed into the flower chamber (I anticipated these plants being gone by this point). With these 3 gone the 4 smaller plants would get ALOT more light, and I feel like I should be focusing on those plants. But i'm not sure if it makes sense to chop a plant at 9 weeks since all the hard work is done. Will the gain in potency on my seedy plants in this last week or two make a difference and be worth letting them hog the light?


----------



## darkdestruction420 (Aug 6, 2010)

can you take them outside for a week or so? whens the last time you checked the trichs? are they all still clear?


----------



## guy incognito (Aug 7, 2010)

darkdestruction420 said:


> can you take them outside for a week or so? whens the last time you checked the trichs? are they all still clear?


No they cannot go outside. I check the trichs every 2-3 days. They are still all clear. I picked a tiny bud that looked the most advanced off so I could get a more stable shot with the mini microscope and maybe 5% looked a translucent amber color, the rest looked like little glass mushrooms and such.

The plants E-1 and B-1 "look done" because of excessive yellowing and leaf death, as if it's at the end of its natural life cycle. Plant C-1 does not "look done" to me. Still looks very vegetative (comparatively). E-1 and B-1 also appear woody, and I feel like if I start bending branches they will snap whereas C-1 still has more of a green quality to it, and the younger plants have much more green quality. The seeds in all 3 plants appear to be extremely abundant, and in some cases fully developed and starting to pop off.

Recently there appears new growth at the tips of all the buds on all 3 plants and they look like brand new pistols. Should I be growing brand new pistols at week 9? Whats up with the sudden growth spurt? These 3 plants have been on plain water only since I started this thread 2 weeks ago.

Here are some more updated pics:

These first 3 are of plant E-1


























These next three are of B-1

















And these last 2 are of C-1. C-1 Doesn't "look done" to me. 





















What's everyones opinions on these plants? Cut em? one more week?


----------



## darkdestruction420 (Aug 7, 2010)

Man, thats a tough one sort of, I think its time to cut your losses with them. try making some butter or hash oil from them, you never know, it may catch you a pretty good buzz, thc isnt the only thing that gives you a buzz in mj.


----------



## guy incognito (Aug 7, 2010)

Back about 9 weeks ago when the males first identified themselves I chopped them down and put them into a bottle of everclear and made green dragon. It was wicked and got me stoned so I had real high hopes for the females. I suppose worst case is these fems go into green dragon, and its at a minimum as potent as the males were. I'll wait for a few others to chime in before I chop them though.


----------



## Weedoozie (Aug 7, 2010)

I agree with dd420, making different kinds of hash out of them would probably be your best bet considering there isn't a whole lot of bud and with trimming, it just doesn't seem worth it to me...


----------



## kylecole420 (Aug 7, 2010)

I saw this with one of my buddies grows before. Poor air circulation and to much heat. Look closely at the pistols. If they look more brown than say reddish that means they are dieing and not ripening. My buddy killed his because it never finished and made terrible smoke. I wouldn't knock that strain even though it is bagseed. Clearly from those pictures those plants went through hell and that is why so many hermied. Cut your loses. Since you have ventilation and all worked out start over and watch your temps a little better. PS. If those plants turn out like my buddies did and I'm sure they will (look damn near identical to his) even hash will not get you a buzz.


----------



## guy incognito (Aug 7, 2010)

I have a 250 cfm fan hooked up running 24/7. Duct from veg and duct from flower room both go into a T, then duct over to the inline fan, then duct into my chimney clean out port. The entire chamber is under negative pressure, and i'm pretty sure this is helping with the smell. This was set up from the time they started their 12/12 cycle. The volume of the entire chamber (veg room and flower room) is about 135 cf. So even if the fan is only pulling half the rated cfm its pulling the entire volume out every minute. I also have fans inside the chamber to circulate air. What else should I do to get better air circulation?

The temps in the chamber were getting waaaaay too hot, so I installed a cool tube and its keeping them reasonable. My entire basement is warming up to 80* though when its warm outside. I think people hanging out, running a dehumidifier, tv, computers, lights, and of course everything associated with the grow room is adding to the heat. So when my basement is 80*, and my furnace room is several degrees warmer, and the doors on the chamber have to be kept closed for an extended period my temps are maxing out at about 90*. I think I saw 91* one day. It was up over 100*F before the cool tube though.

Other than installing the cool tube I dont think the air/temp conditions are going to be any different for the plants that follow, nor do they seem too harsh. The temps are slightly higher than I would like and maybe slightly higher than ideal, but should maxing out at 90* really cause that much problems?

E-1 never hermied. C-1 and B-1 hermied, and the clones of those (C-2 and B-2) also hermied. The clones were not put into the flower chamber until AFTER the cool tube was installed, so I don't even understand where their stress to herm came from. In fact one of the B-2 plants looks insanely healthy; not stressed in the slightest (except it fucking hermied!). I have sprayed all the plants except those 3 big ones with reverse and picked all the balls I could find off. I have not found any balls since I sprayed.

The only other thing that may be different is larger pot sizes. I'm pretty sure my big 3 are root bound. The watering schedule for them is 2-3 times a day when I can, but usually just once per day. I will water them when I get home from work until water drains out the bottom, and by bed time they are bone dry. An identical pot with a much smaller plant (and much smaller root system) is taking up to 5 days to dry out between waterings, so its the plants sucking up that water and not the environment drying it. They are 1 gallon square pots.

I think I may abandon my plans of many small plants in lieu of just growing larger plants. I plan to be legal in my state soon, so I think I should stick to the law and keep it to 12 plants. I would also be limited to 2.5 ounces, but I have no intention of reporting how much my harvest actually is. So I may just grow larger plants in larger pots.


----------



## darkdestruction420 (Aug 7, 2010)

you could get an ac unit and put it in some room near the basement u frequent that u want cooled, like your bedroom or living room and just run the intake to that room, you seem to know what your doing when it comes to ducting and hooking them up to other rooms/areas so it shouldnt be no problem for you and then you get the great benefit of not sweating your ass off yourself. its a win-win.lol


----------



## stumpjumper (Aug 8, 2010)

farmboss said:


> no, they aren't done, and, likely there are problems.
> 
> let me venture here.
> 
> ...


 I love when people knock the cfl's....


----------



## ganjaluvr (Aug 13, 2010)

stumpjumper said:


> I love when people knock the cfl's....



I agree.

when I first started growing years ago.. I couldn't afford a nice HPS/MH setup so I used CFL lights.. and I had some FAT fucking harvests from only using CFL bulbs.. so I agree.. people that talk shit about CFL growers don't know what they're talking about.. period. No ifs or buts about it... plain and simple.

However, these days.. I have upgraded to two 150's (HPS) and I also have two HPS conversion bulbs.. which are just MH bulbs that are able to be ran with my HPS ballast. I have those two 150's.. plus I got about 300watts worth of (High Output CFL bulbs) for my side lighting.. and they do the job just fine.

So yeah, again.. I agree with you on that. They should do some research before trying to act like they know it all. Ya dig?

peace..


----------



## ganjaluvr (Aug 13, 2010)

if you want some good advice??

I would just let them do whatever they want to do. Don't harvest them.. leave them be.

Some strains can take up to 14 (some even 16 weeks, yes, 16!) weeks before they are ready to harvest.

But, again, its on you as what you do.. your responsible for your own actions. But, if I were you? I would just leave them be.. and be patient.

Patience is sooo important when it comes to growing.

But, its up to you.

Good luck with it.

peace.


----------



## Misterbeans (Nov 16, 2018)

guy incognito said:


>


I know this is an old post before the trolls jump in but it may help somebody someday. This is nitrogen toxicity which can also look like an early harvest due to using veg nutrients during flower. The multi purpose nutes have too much nitrogen for flower, use bloom nutes for flower and veg nutes for veg. The leaves are dark green and claw then fold or just get rust spots yellow and start to die. Using nutes in soil are not always necessary my best grows were no nutes at all. But he should have made it to harvest with less yields.


----------



## Misterbeans (Nov 16, 2018)

darkdestruction420 said:


> Those are seeds, that doesnt mean its ready.
> 
> Original poster, how did they get pollinated? did you have a hermie or did you remove a male too late? How bad are they? I would start next grow asap if you havent done so yet. let these ones finish still but i wouldnt bother focusing much more time or energy into them. The potency and yield is greatly diminished if a plant gets pollinated since it puts nearly all of its energy into making seeds.


My guess would be light leaks


----------



## BeeCee32 (Jan 8, 2019)

Nice 8 year bump


----------

